# Podcast Discusses How White Roofs Can Help Fight Global Warming



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Podcast Discusses How White Roofs Can Help Fight Global Warming*

07/28/2009The Construction Specifications Institure has posted yet another interesting podcast that explores how white roofs (and roads) can help fight global warming, and what the U.S. Department of Energy is doing about it.
Listen to the podcast now at: http://audio.csinet.org/audio/csi-2009-07-17-49100.mp3


----------



## Rosco (Dec 10, 2009)

I thought we were supposed to call it "Climate Change".


----------

